# September Photo Contest: Enter Here



## LizardGirl

The theme of this month's contest is hedgies sleeping! Please post owner's name, hedgies name, and a caption if you want.

The limit to participants is 10.


Go!


----------



## Scott

Havoc's Hair Hotel:


----------



## bryan

Okay everyone, here's the scoop on the image problem.

While this forum CAN handle photo contests, the gallery is much better suited to this. 
That said, hot-linking your photos from places like image bucket will create this problem if they are larger than 640 x 480. If you want to upload images up to 1024 x 768 px please load them from your computer using the "Upload Attachment" utility at the bottom of the post page - browse for your photo, select it and upload it, then click "Place inline". This will thumbnail the image within the forum.

The oversized images as they are _are_ viewable in Firefox by right-clicking the image and then left-click "View Image"

Bryan


----------



## iamdbf

Jade:[attachment=0:2mo96z4d]Jadiesleep.jpg[/attachment:2mo96z4d]


----------



## LizardGirl

iamdbf, your last post with the attachment worked, so none was cut off. 

Please use small photos or attach please, everyone!


----------



## iamdbf

Hey bryan... i know i may be stepping out of place and im not the founder or anything(plus i have probably been an annoyance with the pic problem. if so, sorry) but isn't this a sleeping pic competition???


----------



## bryan

iamdbf said:


> Hey bryan... i know i may be stepping out of place and im not the founder or anything(plus i have probably been an annoyance with the pic problem. if so, sorry) but isn't this a sleeping pic competition???


The photos were only put up to test the server environment, not to be a part of the competition.

Besides, it's my server, my domain, my forum. I can do what I want. hehehe 

Bryan


----------



## Hedgie17

jade is sooooo cute in that pic!


----------



## jbsgirl1423

Owner: Cassidy
Hedgie: Dodger
Title: I wonder why mom tells everyone i'm spoiled?/Is it time for school already?


----------



## lilhoglet

Is that a little bed for your hedgehog? That is so cute


----------



## iamdbf

bryan said:


> iamdbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bryan... i know i may be stepping out of place and im not the founder or anything(plus i have probably been an annoyance with the pic problem. if so, sorry) but isn't this a sleeping pic competition???
> 
> 
> 
> The photos were only put up to test the server environment, not to be a part of the competition.
> 
> Besides, it's my server, my domain, my forum. I can do what I want. hehehe
> 
> Bryan
Click to expand...

i know. i just thought u didn't see that it was a sleep comp. well, ur photos r gone now.


----------



## iamdbf

Hedgie17 said:


> jade is sooooo cute in that pic!


thanks.


----------



## pammie

ok i cant decide nither of these are the best picture but i think they are funny its how mo used to sleep when she was a baby. you dont have to add to the competition i just thought i would share them.


----------



## LizardGirl

That is cute, Pammie! :lol:


----------



## pammie

She is still cute but i never get to see her sleep anymore coz now she hides under here beloved hedgie hats!


----------



## iamdbf

Scince showing onother pic (not entering it in) seem okay, heres the one i almost entered instead. Some feedback on if i should have entered this or if the one i entered was better, well, that would be cool.


----------



## jbsgirl1423

lilhoglet said:


> Is that a little bed for your hedgehog? That is so cute


yeah its in a doll house my dad and i built when i was young the furniture is from my grandma its antique stuffs and he loves to play in the house (especialy the beds) and so i call it dodger dream house


----------



## Gnarly

That is the most adorable thing ever!!! Doger's Dream house is such a cute idea.


----------



## cynthb

This is our first hedgie, Tumbles, asleep on the patio of my husband's parents. She was a fearless and very friendly girl  She chose to sleep outside of her carrier which is the beige thing against her on the right.
[attachment=0:31neti7d]Patio zzz 2.jpg[/attachment:31neti7d]


----------



## cat

This is Kovi sleeping in my lap...comfy cozy!!


----------



## Gnarly

Here is Zeek sleeping by his food bowl, after an intense wheeling-workout. Note the poopy boots.


----------



## pammie

Gnarly said:


> Here is Zeek sleeping by his food bowl, after an intense wheeling-workout. Note the poopy boots.


that must be one of the cutest photos i have ever seen!


----------



## LizardGirl

I agree, Zeek is very cute!


----------



## Gnarly

Aww, thank you very much Lizard Girl and Pammie. 

I was so excited to get a nice picture of him, because he is the shyest hedgehog that I own.


----------



## iamdbf

i almost got a similar pic of Jade. Though i would injoy winning, I think Zeek has this one won. Good job on the pic!


----------



## roseykrh

Is it too late to enter a picture of Bella sleeping? You'll just have to trust me that this is actually Bella, cause all I ever see when she's sleeping is her cute little hiney.


----------



## iamdbf

its not too late. we still need quite a few more pics.


----------



## fivekilometer22

This is Archimedes snoozin' in the maze of blankets on my lap


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

*"PIXYstix" 
A snuggly ball, 
Of prickly quills.
Her cute little paws, 
Balled tight in a fist.
Algerian Grey;
Snowflake, that is.
Shhh...Pixy's asleep,
Don't make a peep.
*
[attachment=0:hy8qp1in]red_PIXIE222.jpg[/attachment:hy8qp1in]
_(See Pixy's baby picture below, in the next posting)_


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

This is PIXYstix, when she was 11 days old.
(This picture is NOT an entry into the photo contest)

[attachment=0:36l4y6rw]d11p5 - PIXIEstix - 11days old.jpg[/attachment:36l4y6rw]


----------



## LizardGirl

Which are you entering, Pixie?


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Oh sorry.....didn't realize we could only submit one. Guess the official entry would be *PIXYstix as an adult and curled up into a SnuggleBall*. That one is more unique, since baby hedgies all look the same.

Pixie


----------



## Scott

thats 10 right?


----------



## iamdbf

i think so.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Being a newbie to this forum.....what is the reward for the monthly contests?

Pixie


----------



## LizardGirl

Permission to gloat.


----------



## MintyDuhh

Awh, I wish I could have entered Nook! I've got some cute pictures of him. D=


----------



## LizardGirl

I thought there was one more opening, but maybe not... I'll go count again.


----------



## LizardGirl

There is still one opening. MintyDuhh, you get first dibbs if you still want to enter!


----------



## MintyDuhh

Oooh. >3>;
Lemme see if I have a good one of Nook sleeping. xD;
Most of the ones I get are of him half-awake. xD;


----------



## iamdbf

Mintyduh, u gonna post ur pic or not???


----------



## fivekilometer22

Oh my I love Pixie's coloring! Beautiful! What color is that called?


----------



## Katie

LG I was just wondering are we are only allowed to do one contest a month


----------



## LizardGirl

I don't think there are set rules on contests, but it is so much easier to just to one a month. That way it isn't over super quick and different people can participate. The winner of this month's, if they want to, can do the one next month. If they don't want to, second place can.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Are there any more openings?


----------



## LizardGirl

There is one, but MintyDuhh gets it if whe still wants to participate. If not, you can.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Okay.


----------



## MintyDuhh

Whoops, sorry guys. xD;

I'll get my picture up now. >3>; I've been busy with college work.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

"*PIXY*stix" is an Algerian Grey Snowflake. She's borderline on the Dark Grey side.

Pixie


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

iamdbf said:


> Since showing another pic (not entering it in) seems okay, here's the one i almost entered instead. Some feedback on if i should have entered this or if the one i entered was better, well, that would be cool.


Since the contest is for SLEEPING hedgies, I think the one you entered is the better choice. She's doesn't appear to be "sleeping" in the second picture. It's the same reason I chose to enter Pixy's adult picture, rather than her baby picture. Her baby picture is cute, but all babies at that age have their eyes closed, so technically speaking, it's not a "sleeping" picture.

Pixie


----------



## r_k_chic47

Can I at least post a picture and if Mintyduhh decides to post one then just ignore mine  But I'm getting off the computer and I don't want to moniter this forum 24/7 to see if she posts a picture or not. So I'm going to post one just in case, and if she does, dont worry about me.


----------



## justin j

[attachment=0:12t0rhx9]09-07-08_0019.jpg[/attachment:12t0rhx9] isent he cute


----------



## iamdbf

PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> iamdbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since showing another pic (not entering it in) seems okay, here's the one i almost entered instead. Some feedback on if i should have entered this or if the one i entered was better, well, that would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the contest is for SLEEPING hedgies, I think the one you entered is the better choice. She's doesn't appear to be "sleeping" in the second picture. It's the same reason I chose to enter Pixie's adult picture, rather than her baby picture. Her baby picture is cute, but all babies at that age have their eyes closed, so technically speaking, it's not a "sleeping" picture.
> 
> Pixie
Click to expand...

She kinda is. its closer to sleeping then half sleeping, but the pic was taken when i got her a couple days before, so she was too cautios and unsure of me to fully close her eyes. lol.


----------



## MintyDuhh

Okay, so my camera won't hook up to my macbook, and since I don't have any sleeping pictures already on my computer, just forget me. >>; Sorry about the hassle.


----------



## LizardGirl

That's okay.  You can participate in the next one! 

Now I just need to find out how to do a poll... *grumble grumble*


----------



## r_k_chic47

Does that mean I'm in?


----------



## iamdbf

Yup.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Yay! lol. I doubt I'll win, but it's still fun to enter


----------



## iamdbf

You will have a better chance to win if u take it with a good camera. I agree though, either way, its still fun to enter.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Well, at the moment, I don't have a good camera. I only have a camera on my phone. I could take another one with my mom's digital camera, but I can only post one picture (i think?) so this one will have to do for now.


----------



## iamdbf

You could ask LG if you can switch it. If u used a cruddy phone camera before, she may be nice and give u a chance with a digital camera to make it fair.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Yeah, maybe I should try that. I'm going to take some pics on the digital camera first (I wanted to take some new pictures anyways), and then I'll PM her, or if she sees this she can answer for me!


----------



## LizardGirl

If you want to switch out that's okay, just make sure it's before I post the contest in a different topic. That might be difficult because I have no idea when I'll do that... lol :lol:


----------



## MintyDuhh

Goodluck everyone. :3


----------



## r_k_chic47

Shoot i'm too late - I couldn't get any good pics last night. Oh well, I'll stay with the one I have. Good luck everyone!


----------



## pricklypigs

I hope this made it in on time... Sprinkles loves sleeping under the blankets in her "superman" or woman pose.


----------



## iamdbf

U were several days late. you need to count up pics first and see if voting is already open. U can wait till next contest. cute pic tho!


----------

